

Goodbye WordPress: 2014 Will Be the Year of the Flat-File CMS - bergie
http://www.typeandgrids.com/blog/goodbye-wordpress-2014-will-be-the-year-of-flat-file-cmses

======
ck2
We're going back to moveabletype?

